# FLowerhorn



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

bought him a week ago.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry don't know how to make pic smaller.
here's another


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice









sorry dont know exactly what type it is.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like a Lou Han. Nice fish too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great coloration


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome flowerhorn


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Blue Dragon i think


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

damn, I'm not sure what fish it is.. I thought it was a POTO

another pic, full tank shot


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i like that pot/vase thing! very cool.
looks like a lou han


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you did awesome... especially living in canada... and this is certaintly one i would raise up in my personal collection. I know it came in as blue dragon originally... but its not blue dragon strain. This strain appears to be from Mr. Chew of flowerhorn4sale.com, and its a partial short body with excellent head growth. By checking the fishes quality out and everything, im pretty confident that i owned one of this fishes older brothers.

This is what the brother looked like, who did have some exceptional markings if i might say... your fish should look somewhere along this lines in shape, and the pearls will also become much thicker on the back end and along the spin.. red should intensify.









be warned... this strain seems very sensivitve. Keep ultra clean water and be sure not to stress the fish much.

your fish shows some of the same markings on the other side of mine... again.. pretty confident its the same parents, and yours could be the best flowerhorn in all of canada one day


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

I stole that pic from you a while ago and it's my background..















so I guess it's a blue dragon with another strain?? stress this fish.. this fish is crazy.. it loves to dig up gravel(like my oscar) and pile it up high.. yesterday changing my water.. he kept attacking my syphon, coz I moved his big pile of gravel



> spiderman2099uk Posted on May 31 2004, 12:11 PM





> i like that pot/vase thing! very cool.
> looks like a lou han


thx.. I bought it off of White Rose about a year ago.. he really loves the pot, always in and out of it.


> Poseidon X Posted on May 31 2004, 12:22 PM





> I know it came in as blue dragon originally... but its not blue dragon strain. This strain appears to be from Mr. Chew of flowerhorn4sale.com


well the guy said he got it from Malayasia so... I dunno, but I got it at a good price.. $120 Canadian. WOOHOO...

thx guys


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im pretty sure that is just an unnamed ZZ strain... no name doesnt matter, i love this strain as they are extremely mean.. i actually had another one of this type that died during transit, had a massive head on it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, great fish!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> be warned... this strain seems very sensivitve. Keep ultra clean water and be sure not to stress the fish much.


right on, important not to keep them with messy tank mates








geez this fish was nice, perhaps i should bury him


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yes perhaps you should before mom ends up pulling it out of the freezer and making you fish and chips with its corpse


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. ya dude.. that is/was an awesome fish.. like I said I have that as my computer background.. haha.. I look at the fish I have and I was like wow that's the closest I'm gonna get to that fish so I bought him..

just fed him.. he ate 40 med pelletes.. he's always hungry for some reason. 
I know it's mean to say this but I wish I didn't have Oscars anymore.. so I can have more Flowerhorns..

pose X anyway I can have more than one in a tank (135 g) w/o divider??
male-male not male-female..

I was also thinking maybe I should buy a female and try to breed them.









oh btw what kinda food do you feel them?? I'm just using my Hikrai Chilid bio-gold food.. he seems to like to, it's suppose to intensify their color?? I dunno. 
and do you guys age the water before adding in? I just used tap water w/ chemicals. (declorinizer, etc..).


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

come to think of it I think he might have bought the fish from Mr. Chew off of flowerhorn4sale.com, because that's how I found him, through the internet and there was an address for his place but the website was flowerhorn4sale.com
so maybe you do have one of my fish's brother LOL.








COOL


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

this is a nice fish.. to really identify the name of the fish i can not say.. for tat reason i will name it oinky.









however, posX is right on the money about it being a SB. from its characteristic and body shape it is a very nice shortbody with a massive kok for its size. this fish reminds me of my lil SB, even the flowere is similar.









to be honest.. a name is just a name, its teh fish tat u need to be concern about.. keep it healthy and take great care of it.. it will be one of canada's champ.

as for the name of the fish, no one will know for sure unless the breeder speaks up. what ever it is.. its a nice fish.. just name it watever u want.

keep up the great work and dont over feed it.. u will regret a bloated stomach.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Wow!! its the same one i just got except urs is a male. Its a Green Lou Han.







Very nice dude!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

> OiNkY Posted on Jun 2 2004, 03:35 AM
> 
> for tat reason i will name it oinky


haha oinky it is.. so I see a lot of people have the short body w/ big kok FH?
hmm.. ah well it's all good..



> OiNkY Posted on Jun 2 2004, 03:35 AM
> 
> dont over feed it.. u will regret a bloated stomach.


CRAP!!!!!







seriously???
maybe I should let him starve for a day or so then.. his stomach is getting huge..
so how many you figure I feed him in one sitting.

thx guys..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

nice short body ZZ strain.

you can feed him grand omega and sumo. made especially for flowerhorns


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i dunno but its nice


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

vaporize said:


> > OiNkY Posted on Jun 2 2004, 03:35 AM
> >
> > dont over feed it.. u will regret a bloated stomach.
> 
> ...


 I dunno my FH has never gotten a bloated stomach....theyre like bottomless pigs....I fed it until it couldnt chew and no bloated stomach....fast digestion?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

wow those are acually nice looking fish ... cool shots... that pot vase thing is way cool


----------

